# Hood grills



## willg (Aug 8, 2008)

Have to replace Grills on the hood; Is their a secret in doing this, how do you separate ?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It's not easy, you may break some tabs doing it:

Punching out a kidney


----------



## willg (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain in the neck,I can't believe they don't ship these separated .Had to hold each tab open with a toothpick to get it apart


----------



## E92-Lighting (Sep 4, 2008)

matte black kidneys are great mods


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

my passenger side one fell out and i ran it over last week. i just ordered a new one today. yea!


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

my grill should be comming in today. cant wait to have them back on since it looks like a pig nose without the grills.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

argh, how friggin long do these grills take to get ordered and shipped? they must be comming from germany? i hope to have my new grill tomorrow, its been since before thanksgiving that theyve been off the car. i still have the best looking car in the parking lot though, haha.


----------

